

What are the most popular web apps according to Friend Feed usage? - engtech
http://internetducttape.com/2008/03/26/most-popular-web-apps-by-friendfeed/

======
wanorris
Does showing up the most on FriendFeed mean "winning"?

I use Pandora even more than I use Twitter -- I have it open all day long on
many days. But I have a few stations I'm pretty happy with, and I don't update
it much anymore, so it barely registers on my FriendFeed.

Trick question: does the fact that Digg registers more comments than Reddit
mean it's better?

